# Insurance has dropped by 50%??



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

last year I paid 1500 quid fully comp with keith michaels, and this year they have sent a renewal for just 1023???:smokin: 

I always seemed to think they give you a good quote to win you over, and then following year they hike it up...

Oh well...what shall i do with the 300 quid


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> Oh well...what shall i do with the 300 quid


Maths lessons?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> Maths lessons?


LMAO!!!

You could always refund me on that bloody useless ecu that's sitting in my garage still...


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

was still early at 7am before i had my coffee!! lets make that 33%

that is a monster ECU!! try it and you will be amazed!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> that is a monster ECU!! try it and you will be amazed!


I'd be more amazed if you took the damn thing back. Mine's got a Power FC and been mapped by Abbey now - it was way too much effort pratting about to get that thing set up.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*I reckon*

That your insurance has gone down cause they got wind of Herman mapping it and it will be a much better risk with only 50% ,or is that 33% of the power.PMSL.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Klaus is a good mapper! he has vast experience in mapping 200sx's 300ZX's Evo's so hes no fool!! This dude is shit hot mapper!:smokin: 

I reckon it will save me 50% if "herman" klaus maps it


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Tony - LOL!

This thread didn't really go very well Yunas!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

atleast it brings out the personality of people who are regarded as the top skyline tuners in the uk


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*You*

Dont want to worry about my personality,its your lack of sense of humour you want to worry about Yunis!!!

Tony


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

nothing wrong with my sense of humour tony!!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

It annoys me wen clients come onto phones n be like "o my insurance has gone up by 22%" bla bla... am like why would u want to sit there n work out the percentage .. i always sit there gigglin tomyself haha x


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> was still early at 7am before i had my coffee!! lets make that 33%


31.8%


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

x.laura.x said:


> It annoys me wen clients come onto phones n be like "o my insurance has gone up by 22%" bla bla... am like why would u want to sit there n work out the percentage .. i always sit there gigglin tomyself haha x


Well thats really proffesional isnt it laura  will make sure i dont ring you for my home insurance. Ha Ha


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I honestly don't get this.................
People spend £20,000 on a car, maybe a whole lot more!
People spend THOUSANDS of pounds on petrol
People spend THOUSANDS more on tyres, brakes and servicing
People potentially spend yet more on modifying and tuning
and then rant n rave over a few hundred quid on insurance only being pleased if you've managed to save some money!

Bearing in mind the high percentage of uninsured vehciles in this country how keen is an insurance broker going to be if they earn hardly any money, and how helpful and qualified are the staff going to be if they can't attract good quality staff due to low wages enforced by measly margins? Even worse if you have a major accident or have the car stolen just how helpful will they be then? Personally I see this as a totally false economy driven by price comparison sites who derive income from the insurers and do nothing to help the industry or its customers. I think I will stick with my insurer and be happy with the excellent service I get and not worry about a saving which as a percentage of my total automotive expenditure is peanuts!


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

Maybe because if you don't crash insurance is useless? Tyres fuel and the car you use, personally ive paid over 10k insurance in 4 years and never claimed. Thats annoys me.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Shinobi said:


> Maybe because if you don't crash insurance is useless? Tyres fuel and the car you use, personally ive paid over 10k insurance in 4 years and never claimed. Thats annoys me.


I think many people are in the same boat in regards to not claiming. But I think its agreed its a necersary evil. It reminds me of a programme I watched a while back about people claiming on their household insurance for "accidently" throwing paint over their tv, sofa etc in one fell swoop! These are the people that push premiums up!


----------



## Shinobi (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah just a shame really, i think companies should refund 10% of the premium for being claim free.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Shinobi said:


> Yeah just a shame really, i think companies should refund 10% of the premium for being claim free.


Is it not called a no claims bonus?


----------

